# Address Book for Kindle?



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi, 
Does anyone know if there is a address book for the Kindle?  If so can you give me the link to purchase it, or tell me where it is located.
                                        Thank you


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I just made one in Word and coverted it with Mobicreater. You can email it to your Kindle also.  

If there was an "address book" for sale for the Kindle, I would stay away from it as it would not work like you want it to. Since there is no way to actually enter information onto a page all you would be doing is to enter "notes" which you can't see all at once. Same as with the calendars. No entry on the actual page, just notes.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Good idea! its just transferring all that data from my phone and dt address book to the computer....that's going to take awhile. Its something to do on break.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I have done the same thing as mentioned.. added all my "contacts" and send to freekindle.com account and transferrred to my docs.. same goes for "important dates" birthdays, anniversarys, etc.. so all at my fingertips.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I like that idea.


----------

